# Source for 5-gallon neutral barrels



## Martin Siebring (Nov 3, 2019)

Our wine club makes a red blend every year. I would like to age a little of each of the 3 varietals separately, but I can't find a source for any small neutral barrels. Any ideas?


----------



## 1d10t (Nov 3, 2019)

Martin Siebring said:


> Our wine club makes a red blend every year. I would like to age a little of each of the 3 varietals separately, but I can't find a source for any small neutral barrels. Any ideas?


By 'neutral' do you mean untoasted or used to the point of not giving up any flavor?


----------



## Martin Siebring (Nov 3, 2019)

I meant used enough to not give any oak flavor. I hadn't considered untoasted, I guess that could be an option.


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 3, 2019)

Not sure about small, but here is my local barrel guy: https://barrelbroker.com


----------



## Martin Siebring (Nov 4, 2019)

sour_grapes said:


> Not sure about small, but here is my local barrel guy: https://barrelbroker.com



That looks similar to the place I have purchased barrels through before, https://midwestbarrelco.com/ 

Small-format whiskey barrels are easy to come by, but I can't find small-format wine-barrels anywhere.


----------



## mainshipfred (Nov 4, 2019)

Those are 2 interesting sites. Shipping would kill me though. As for small neutral barrels, good luck with that, finding small barrels in general is hard enough.


----------



## wood1954 (Jul 8, 2020)

Anybody buy from Barrels
direct out of Maine? They use American oak ,prices are very good and shipping is about $35 per 5 gal barrel to Wisconsin I’m thinking of order a couple in September after harvest.


----------

